# off topic boards



## kasey (Feb 20, 2003)

Hey girls and you too Nikos,

Since the "off topic" and the "health and fitness boards" often contain personal information what do you guys think about making these boards available only to LHCF members?

Bev, is that even possible?

--kc


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 21, 2003)

Sounds good to me... 

I was up for the idea of closing most of the boards from public access and only opened to registered members but I must stress out that this is Beverly's decision.


----------



## hairfanatic (Feb 21, 2003)

I think it's a great idea, especially when it comes to the confessional thread.  To me that is one of the MOST personal thread on the forum. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Feb 24, 2003)

Just to let everyone know, I have restricted access to anonymous users to only a handful of boards (excluding of course the off topic and the health and fitness boards).

I think we need to run this as a test for a couple of weeks and see if it works for us. If not then we will reopen them or close the rest of the boards alltogether.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds good Nikos. /images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Honey Vibe (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm not sure guys.  Hair care is, in and of itself, a sensitive issue, especially if you're struggling with hair loss or an unhealthy scalp after listening to media.  My point is, there are embarrassing stories all over the place here.  
If you have something very personal, you simply need to not post it on an internet message board.  /images/graemlins/drunk.gif


----------



## Crystal (Mar 15, 2003)

Can't you re-open the Hair Care Tips and Product Review Board to "all" or take a poll and see if it's okay.

I only log in when I want to post because I don't like the "stlyes" I've tried about 10 of them and they're all too hard to read.

I also think that particular board should be opened back to "all" for the lurkers.... I know we all refer a lot of people to this board and to make everyone we refer is a little cumbersome.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 15, 2003)

OK. I will open that board for the moment and run a poll for all the girls to vote. Whatever the majority wants we will do /images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## beverly (Mar 18, 2003)

Great Idea, I think the Hair Care Tips board should be open to all to view, the Off Topic is the one that I can think off that maybe shouldn't be visible if you are not a member.


----------

